# Help...budgie making weird noises



## Rossp (May 25, 2015)

Hi all

Please have a look at the video below if my budgie, something doesn't seem right






This is constant and happens at night also

Can you help?

Thanks


----------



## Rossp (May 25, 2015)

*Deleted Thread*

Other than this he seems fit and healthy

Food is always gone, and he has never drank allot of water anyway but there isn't any change in that

He is still happy flying around the room also

I will try the tent tonight and have a look for an avian vet also

Thanks for your help

Forgot to add this has been going on for a month or so, but now seems to be more pronounced


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How long has the budgie been doing this?
Does he eat, drink and poop normally?
Is he active or lethargic?

Your budgie seems to have a pronounced tail bob in the video and that, along with the constant noise when he breathes, leads me to suspect he may have a respiratory infection.

Respiratory infections can be either viral or bacterial.
Viral infections do not respond to antibiotics so it is very important you get him to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment.

In the meantime, you can tent a sheet over his cage, fill a pot, kettle or crockpot with boiling water and set it outside the cage under the tent so the area fills with a warm steamy mist. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, put a drop of that in the water. The warm steam will help clear his airways so he can breathe more easily.

Good luck and please let us know how things progress after his vet appointment.*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Your bird is beautiful and I agree he needs to be treated for a respiratory infection. if its been going on for over a month now he is probably very very sick now.


----------



## Rossp (May 25, 2015)

Ok so I took snowflake to the vet who advised that he has an iodine deficiency (Goiter) and his thyroid is enlarged

Have been given lugol iodine for his water as that will reduce the swelling and act as an antibacterial etc


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear little Snowflake has been to the vet and is receiving treatment for his problems.

Please give us an update on your little fellow in a few days.
I'm wishing Snowflake a full and speedy recovery.*


----------

